# Solved: Wrong partition setup message



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Created a dual boot of Win 8.1 and Win10 on my laptop with no problem (it was originally using Win 7 and was upgraded so didn't have that new file system). Now trying to dual boot my desktop with it as well and getting message that the partitions are not in the recommended order. With the exception of the partition I created to put Win 10 into, all the others were created by Windows 8 and then the 8.1 upgrade. So, do I ignore the message or what???


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> So, do I ignore the message or what???


Guess that's up to you. I ignored the message when I got it in the same situation.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

I was tempted to but thought I'd get some feedback first. Didn't make sense that a MS OS would have a problem with the way another MS OS was installed when it was apparently doing what it was supposed to do without any setting changes by the installer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably not the first problem or irritation you'll find with Windows MEVista810.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

I took the leap and installed it. Working great so far.


----------



## tof1339 (Mar 5, 2015)

On multiple partition systems, e.g. C:\Win81, D:\Programs, E:\Documents, etc. installation of Win10 will scramble the partition letters after C:\Win10. At least it does on my machines. Since my installation links remain oriented to the original Win81 it is necessary for me to re-establish the original order in Win10. Not a complaint, just a thought for those with setups similar to mine for future consideration.


----------

